# new reptile rescue!



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Scottish Reptile Rescue

a little about them:

we are a family run rescue based in Ayrshire, Scotland. Our aim is to take in injured and unwanted reptiles and rehome them to responsible homes or offer a lifetime home here should they be unfit for rehoming.All our animals are given 24/7 care 365 days a year and everything is done to bring the animal back to full health where possible.

so if you have any questions, need help or need us to take in any unwanted or injured reptiles/amphibians/invertebrates contact us.

if you have a question email/phone/personal message (though the forum)

pm: bellacullen or i will take messages for her
link to their website: Scottish Reptile Rescue
phone: 07540956008
email: [email protected]

bye


----------

